# How to adhere ulano film with out using ULANO*Sta sharp Adhering Liquid



## acgraphic (Feb 17, 2009)

Does any one know any other way to adhere ulano STA-Sharp film other than using ULANO Sta sharp Adhering Liquid? And if this is the only thing I can use were can I get it local? I’m in Tampa, FL. Thank you for any help. Abner


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Abner

It's possible to use other solvents (lacquer thinner) but the "gelatin" layer can soften too much and residue tends to block image openings, unlike the fast evaporation of Ulano's formula:
[media]http://www.ulano.com/MSDS/US/USS3SADHLIQ.pdf[/media]

Here are your possible sources, but not all may stock this rather unusual stencil system:
Florida Territory of Ulano Distributors

Take care in use of this product and examine alternatives to replace it if possible.


----------



## blacklionknives (Sep 18, 2010)

acgraphic said:


> Does any one know any other way to adhere ulano STA-Sharp film other than using ULANO Sta sharp Adhering Liquid? And if this is the only thing I can use were can I get it local? I’m in Tampa, FL. Thank you for any help. Abner


 

all thinners are not equal

which one???


----------



## blacklionknives (Sep 18, 2010)

tlbays said:


> Hi Abner
> 
> It's possible to use other solvents (lacquer thinner) but the "gelatin" layer can soften too much and residue tends to block image openings, unlike the fast evaporation of Ulano's formula:
> [media]http://www.ulano.com/MSDS/US/USS3SADHLIQ.pdf[/media]
> ...


----------



## tar knife (Jul 21, 2015)

3 part Simple (wal-mart or lowes) laquer thinner =ethyl acetate
8 part Bestine (rubber cement thinner) =Heptane 
3 part Isopropyl alcohol 91% (drug store) =2-Propanol
1 part Sherwin-Williams R6K18GL Polane Thinner K18 - N =Butyl acetate

This is the equivalent of the "old" STA-SHARP adhering liquid. Works great!


----------

